# Kayak Transport



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I am looking to carry a couple of kayaks camping soon. Anyone transport them on top of your OB? I have a 28RSDS, and not sure there is space on the roof for a rack. Ideas?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Getting them up on to of the Outback could prove to be a royal pain in the butt, especially after spending a day kayaking.
There probably aren't any good attachment points on put a rack or support system on the top of the Outback. Remember, walking on the top of the Outback is not a good idea.
You won't be able to see if the kayaks are securely attached when driving down the road. I've had them work their way loose especially if I clamp them down in the cool of the morning, but by the heat of the day they aren't as tight as they once were.
And you'll have to remember that you'll be taller, especially with tree branches.
Allow me to recommend a rack in your pick-up bed, like I did:


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

How many do you want to take? Like previously stated - top of camper is not a great solution - i go over the cab and the Bed - this company http://www.rvkayakrack.com/ offers a vertical solution behind the camper ..... this limits kayak length ....and has them out of view - i would not feel safe without a rear camera to keep an eye out....

I can take up to 6 kayaks and 6 Bikes - up to 4 tandems - bed full of firewood and fuel.

Photos below have my two tandems (14'6 and 16'5) and three singles (small otter and 12'6 singles) on racks with 6 bikes - Photo's from our Raystown Rally -


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One more idea/view. In case you bring motorcycles!!!


----------

